# Remplacer lecteur DVD par disque dur sur MacBook Pro



## Julio31 (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ! 

Je vois qu'il est possible d'acheter un support permettant de remplacer le lecteur DVD du MacBook Pro par un deuxième disque dur. J'aimerais savoir si certains ont effectué cette opération. Quel en est le résultat: l'opération est-elle facile à exécuter ?, Cela ne chauffe-t-il pas trop? Si on met le lecteur DVD dans un support externe en USB, cela fonctionne-t-il même pour un démarrage sur le DVD de Mac OSX ? Quid de la garantie après ce changement????

Merci d'avance pour les diverses infos !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2010)

Ne cherche pas, cette opération n'était possible que sur les PowerBook G3 ou le lecteur optique était en "baie extractible. Un accessoiriste avait sorti une baie destinée à recevoir un disque dur. Depuis les PowerBook G4 de 2001, c'est devenu impossible. En effet, la connectique d'un lecteur optique compact (ATAPI) est totalement incompatible avec celle d'un disque IDE (P-ATA), et ce, sans préjuger des problèmes posés par l'absence de possibilité de fixation du disque à l'intérieur de la machine (ça ferait "gling gling" quand tu secouerais le MacBook :rateau.

Bon sérieusement, voici les connecteurs, comme tu peux voir, ç'est pas vraiment pareil (j'ai laissé un bout de clavier pour te donner une idée de l'échelle) :

1) ATAPI compact (lecteur optique de portable, et la prise "mâle" correspondant sur la nappe):





2) IDE P_ATA (disque dur) :




Comme la nappe est "propriétaire", ainsi que le connecteur côté carte mère, c'est pas envisageable. Par ailleurs, le bus ATAPI, c'est de l'ATA33, ce qui fait que même en disposant d'une nappe adéquate, un disque dur connecté dessus serait extrêmement lent.


----------



## Alkolic (11 Septembre 2011)

Désolé de contredire le message d'au dessus, mais on parle de MacBook Pro et c'est tout a fait possible (je l'envisage actuellement).

Regarde sur http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-Mid-2009-Optical-Drive-Replacement/1728/1 pour un tuto ;-)

A+


----------

